# ***The Malik Scott v Dereck Chisora Build-Up and Discussion Thread!!***



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Malik touched down in London today. Got the best possible preparation with some late sparring beforehand.










All pictures/discussion/predictions/quotes to go in this thread. :war


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Malik will be on the Steve Bunce show tonight. I predict carnage.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scott a ******.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Malik is going down ! War Delboy. :fire


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

This will be a lot easier for Dereck than people expect it to be. Malik's level of competition is cringeworthy low. Derek is two levels above anything that Malik has ever shared a ring with.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> This will be a lot easier for Dereck than people expect it to be. Malik's level of competition is cringeworthy low. Derek is two levels above anything that Malik has ever shared a ring with.


Fights are won on ability, not past records.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> Fights are won on ability, not past records.


Malik is old enough and ugly enough to have taken a step up BY NOW, if he was good enough he would have done ALREADY. Dereck is going to explode all over this over protected Yank.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Can anyone provide a list of elite to world class fighters Malik has sparred with?

I wanna get an idea as to how schooled this chap is. You certainly can't glean anything from his resume.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm slightly surprised by how many people actually thinks Chisora wins this. Malik will box Chisora's ears off. Badly.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

EuroBot said:


> I'm slightly surprised by how many people actually thinks Chisora wins this. Malik will box Chisora's ears off. Badly.


have you seen Maliks resume?:rofl:floydsr


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> have you seen Maliks resume?:rofl:floydsr


Have you seen Chisora's last fight? :rofl

Resumes aside, nothing beats the good ol' eye test, and anyone who has 20/20 vision can see Malik is the far more skilled boxer. It's his fight to lose, baring a robbery.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott has the perfect style to get robbed against a high pressure and high workrate fighter like Chisora.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Can anyone provide a list of elite to world class fighters Malik has sparred with?
> 
> I wanna get an idea as to how schooled this chap is. You certainly can't glean anything from his resume.


Lennox Lewis (Malik was his primary sparring partner for the final 4 years of his career)
Adamek
Povetkin
Fury
Klitschkos (not sure about this)
Wilder
Shane Mosley
Eddie Chambers
Bryant Jennings
Lebedev
Afolabi
Lateef Kayode
DaVarryl Williamson (prime)
Yusuf Mack

Plus dozens of other competent HWs inc. Audley, Joe Hanks, Manuel Quezada, Dominic Breazeale, Faruq Saleem, Dorsett Barnwell among others.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Was never too impressed with Malik until he fought Glazkov. That fight was a true test, and I liked what I saw. He's got enough skill to out box Chisora for a full 10 rounds.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Kampioni said:


> Was never too impressed with Malik until he fought Glazkov. That fight was a true test, and I liked what I saw. He's got enough skill to out box Chisora for a full 10 rounds.


Why was the Glazov fight impressive? Glazov is as feather-fisted as Scott and didn't even through any punches.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

WarpedDesign said:


> Why was the Glazov fight impressive? Glazov is as feather-fisted as Scott and didn't even through any punches.


I was sold by Glazkov at the time, with all the hype around Scott, I honestly thought Glazzy was gonna do number on him at the time :yep

Scott has enough boxing skills to beat Chisora on points in a possible snoozer. Especially if Chisora comes in looking like he did against Hecter Avila atsch


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm expecting a dominant victory for Scott, which is a shame because I really like Del Boy


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

The odds have closed up so much on this recently that it's not even worth betting on anymore, gutted. Gonna be roaring for Chisora to do the job so I don't feel like I lost out with the 4/1 starting price


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Scott has the perfect style to get robbed against a high pressure and high workrate fighter like Chisora.


^ THIS.

Expect a decent fight, with Scott clearly winning on points, and Chisora getting the robbery UD.

Chisora's style is much more fan-friendly, and he's a great sacrificial-lamb opponent for the real contenders. Scott always has the potential to embarrass his opponent, and the powers-that-be sure don't want THAT. The fix will be in for Doughboy, no question about it.


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

Anybody know if this is going to be on TV in the US? If not, will it be on EPIX or some other legit internet stream?

As for the fight, I agree with Berliner. Scott wins, but gets robbed due to home cooking and a style that isn't judge-friendly.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: That is one priceless photo of A-Force, I have to say.



MrBiggerthan said:


> This will be a lot easier for Dereck than people expect it to be. Malik's level of competition is cringeworthy low. Derek is two levels above anything that Malik has ever shared a ring with.


It wouldn't surprise me at all if people end up looking back on Glazkov as a higher level than Dereck when all is said and done.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

I relly think Scott clearly outboxes Dereck, but it's the question if he actually gets the nod.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Scotts going to beat Chisoras ass, and then he's gonna celebrate with his British fans, then fly home, smoke the best cigars and have the best sex with his missus. You heard it here first :yep


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

Other than British hype why do people rate Chisora so high? He is British Level.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Malik a G. :yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rico said:


> Other than British hype why do people rate Chisora so high? He is British Level.


People massively rated Helenius before Chisora handed him his arse


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice photo, Dell looks in good shape.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know who wins this fight because Scotts competition hasn't been that high, but where do people get the idea that British judging is bad? stoppages are premature but we rarely have robberies.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> People massively rated Helenius before Chisora handed him his arse


But most people also admit that he probably wouldn't be able to beat a twohanded version of Helenius.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

The T.S has been on ESB for years talking up Scott! You are gunna look a right fool if he loses, il post all your thread links on ESB in this thread and mock the shit out of u if he does! Just saying.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> The T.S has been on ESB for years talking up Scott! You are gunna look a right fool if he loses, il post all your thread links on ESB in this thread and mock the shit out of u if he does! Just saying.


I have never hidden my support of Scott and as the person who has done more than anyone to promote Malik on boxing forums, I will have no problem with my previous threads being brought up. It will take you ages and I mean ages for you to drag up every single one though. :hey


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> People massively rated Helenius before Chisora handed him his arse


and then Chisora lost his next 2 fights and even then Helenius was injured.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love this fight for the heavyweight division, we need more fights like this to determine the top contenders for the champion to beat. I believe Malik Scott is the most skilled HW out there not named Klitschko, yet he tends to slip into a sparring partner mentality during fights. As stated before, his style is such that he can be outworked (in the eyes of the judges) and lose close/controversial decisions when he's going up against a house fighter on their territory. Hopefully he learned something from the Glaskov "loss" and he steps it up in this fight with Chisora. As for Del Boy, I like him and think he's great for the division. But I wonder if he's been permanentlly "cracked" with some of the recent tough fights. We'll find out just how much he has left at the top level during the Scott match.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Robney said:


> But most people also admit that he probably wouldn't be able to beat a twohanded version of Helenius.


I'm fully convinced Chisora would beat him again.



Rico said:


> and then Chisora lost his next 2 fights and even then Helenius was injured.


Lost his next 2 fights against 2 of the 3 best HWs on the planet you mean?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm fully convinced Chisora would beat him again. Lost his next 2 fights against 2 of the 3 best HWs on the planet you mean?


 Haye is not a top 3 HW. 1.Wladimir 2.Vitali 3.Povetkin There is no case for Haye being on 3. Povetkins record is better. Gold medalist. Undefeated. Belt holder (same paperbelt Haye had).


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Haye is not a top 3 HW. 1.Wladimir 2.Vitali 3.Povetkin There is no case for Haye being on 3. Povetkins record is better. Gold medalist. Undefeated. Belt holder (same paperbelt Haye had).


While I'd have Pov number 3 also, of they two fought I'd fully expect Haye to beat him. Some had Huck beating him after all (not me tho)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> While I'd have Pov number 3 also, of they two fought I'd fully expect Haye to beat him. Some had Huck beating him after all (not me tho)


Yeah but Huck is a good fighter. Would be a great win for Haye on his weak resume.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> The T.S has been on ESB for years talking up Scott! You are gunna look a right fool if he loses, il post all your thread links on ESB in this thread and mock the shit out of u if he does! Just saying.


Make sure you stick to that promise aswell.

This guy was fighting 6 round fights against guys 6-10-6 only 3 fights ago!!!

We are talking a bum beater here.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I fully expect Scott to put on a clinic, his skills are simply on a higher level.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not afraid to put this on record: I'm backing Chisora big here. Higher work rate and top-level experience should see him win quite comfortably, maybe even by stoppage.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I fully expect Scott to put on a clinic, his skills are simply on a higher level.


It is not always about skills alone.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

del is ready


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> del is ready


That's the best shape I've ever seen him in.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I want to go for Chisora, but fuck he's so damn inconsistent. I'd rather just stay out of this fight. Will be a very, very good win for Scott if he takes it. I'm rooting for Chisora to win, though.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

COME ON DELBOY!!!


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm 99% certain thata llot of the people in this thread have never seen Scott fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I'm 99% certain that a lot of the people in this thread have never seen Scott fight.


Hey, where dya' think we are, ESB? :lol:


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Scott will win this fight, assuming he doesn't get robbed blind, as he did in his last fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It is not always about skills alone.


This is true, and Chisora looks to be in great shape. Better shape than I expected him to be in. The only way I see Chisora winning is with a bullshit decision, I just think Scott will totally outbox him and outmaneuver him.


----------



## FrankinDallas (May 19, 2013)

Before I make a prediction I want to see Scott's reaction when Chisora 1) kisses him or 2) spits on him.


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

Any US TV? I can't find it.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Make sure you stick to that promise aswell.
> 
> This guy was fighting 6 round fights against guys 6-10-6 only 3 fights ago!!!
> 
> We are talking a bum beater here.


Did you see Chisora's last fight?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Chisora has a fought at a higher level so should be favourite but what little I have seen of Scott has impressed me. He is a very well schooled fighter, excellent fundamentals which is rare for a heavyweight these days. The versatility of his left hand is impressive though he does tend to loop his right hand too much. I believe Scott is the best pure boxer Chisora has faced since Vitali.

Neither are noted punchers so I think this fight will be decided in the later rounds. If Chisora shows us in good shape he may have enough to overwhelm Scott's superior skills late as Scott tires. But I suspect Chisora will not be in the same condition he was against Vitali and get out boxed by Scott and lose on points.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Elliot said:


> I don't know who wins this fight because Scotts competition hasn't been that high, but where do people get the idea that British judging is bad? stoppages are premature but we rarely have robberies.


It always seems like the other place has bad judging, I think. If you're Mexican, Indonesian judging is awful because you thought JMM beat John. If you're Indonesian, American judging is terrible because you thought John beat Juarez both times. If you're German, American judging is atrocious because you thought Schulz beat Foreman. If you're American, German judging is a sham because Chambers only won by MD against Dimitrenko. In reality, you can't go anywhere where they always have good judges. Those places don't exist. So, Americans will focus on the UK judges they weren't happy with and Brits will focus on the Germans and Canadians will focus on the...well, they don't really look down on anybody. They're nice people. What were we talking about? Oh, yeah. I agree about Jose Sulaiman being a giant cunt. Good point, Elliot. I look forward to future conversations we have about how giant a cunt Jose Sulaiman is.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> It always seems like the other place has bad judging, I think. If you're Mexican, Indonesian judging is awful because you thought JMM beat John. If you're Indonesian, American judging is terrible because you thought John beat Juarez both times. If you're German, American judging is atrocious because you thought Schulz beat Foreman. If you're American, German judging is a sham because Chambers only won by MD against Dimitrenko. .


Well, yeah, but only in Germany will you see refs LITERALLY helping the house fighter get up of the canvas, then wait 5-10 seconds before starting an 8-count, if they even bother counting.

Only in Germany will you see one fighter so beat up that he repeatedly falls against the ropes & staggers around, and then the ref goes over to him, asks him if he's ok for about 10 seconds, then lets the fight continue.

Seriously.

Corruption in boxing is rampant, but the Germans have taken it to a different level. It's become performance art.


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, yeah, but only in Germany will you see refs LITERALLY helping the house fighter get up of the canvas, then wait 5-10 seconds before starting an 8-count, if they even bother counting.
> 
> Only in Germany will you see one fighter so beat up that he repeatedly falls against the ropes & staggers around, and then the ref goes over to him, asks him if he's ok for about 10 seconds, then lets the fight continue.
> 
> ...


*They used to be fuckin Nazis for fuck's sake! They shoot half their porn in a goddamn forest with pig masks on! You can't trust these cocksuckers! *


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, yeah, but only in Germany will you see refs LITERALLY helping the house fighter get up of the canvas, then wait 5-10 seconds before starting an 8-count, if they even bother counting.
> 
> Only in Germany will you see one fighter so beat up that he repeatedly falls against the ropes & staggers around, and then the ref goes over to him, asks him if he's ok for about 10 seconds, then lets the fight continue.
> 
> ...


Watch Towers-Toney.


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

Screamin' Al Pacino said:


> *They used to be fuckin Nazis for fuck's sake! They shoot half their porn in a goddamn forest with pig masks on! You can't trust these cocksuckers! *


Keep your shit Alt abuse to the Lounge or it's getting zapped...


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, yeah, but only in Germany will you see refs LITERALLY helping the house fighter get up of the canvas, then wait 5-10 seconds before starting an 8-count, if they even bother counting.
> 
> Only in Germany will you see one fighter so beat up that he repeatedly falls against the ropes & staggers around, and then the ref goes over to him, asks him if he's ok for about 10 seconds, then lets the fight continue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


>


Oh sure, throw HIM in my face! :lol:

- But if that fight had been held in Germany, Mora would literally have sent Mares to a neutral corner, then kicked Agbeko in the balls himself, then counted him out.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Oh sure, throw HIM in my face! :lol:
> 
> - But if that fight had been held in Germany, Mora would literally have sent Mares to a neutral corner, then kicked Agbeko in the balls himself, then counted him out.


Well-...yeah, alright.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, yeah, but only in Germany will you see refs LITERALLY helping the house fighter get up of the canvas, then wait 5-10 seconds before starting an 8-count, if they even bother counting.
> 
> Only in Germany will you see one fighter so beat up that he repeatedly falls against the ropes & staggers around, and then the ref goes over to him, asks him if he's ok for about 10 seconds, then lets the fight continue.
> 
> ...


Then what do you say about the Bute vs Andrade count?
Anyway: Biggest robberies I know happend in america. It doesnt get worse then Lennox vs Holyfield or Rios vs Abril.

Or Molina vs Kirkland`It doesnt get worse then that. Or Botha vs SBW?

And every time a german fought in america he got robbed: Sturm vs Hoya or Schulz vs Foreman. And Chavez also only got the nod against Zbik because he fought in Texas.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

*END OF ARGUMENT:*






:ibutt

Even Herr Mora and Herr Joe "Bestechung" Cortez pale in comparison to this guy.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> I was sold by Glazkov at the time, with all the hype around Scott, I honestly thought Glazzy was gonna do number on him at the time :yep
> 
> Scott has enough boxing skills to beat Chisora on points in a possible snoozer. *Especially if Chisora comes in looking like he did against Hecter Avila *atsch


Nah, he won't, Dereck can get up for the big fights and gets in decent enough shape, and recent pics of him show him in good shape. That said, I think Scott will win a 98-92 type decision, in two of his best performances, Helenius and Vitali, they both weren't operating at 100%, so IF Scott is injury-free, I think he's got this one


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Make sure you stick to that promise aswell.
> 
> This guy was fighting 6 round fights against guys 6-10-6 only 3 fights ago!!!
> 
> We are talking a bum beater here.


In fairness, he had just come back from a 4 year or so break from the sport (I think) from injuries


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :ibutt


I also forget about Schmelling vs Sharkey II. Its no wonder that no german wants to fight in america. Every time they do so they get robbed big time.
Nothing is worse then Molina vs Kirkland.

And I also watched some ref helping an american/mexican fighter up from the canavans. Cant remember what fight is was though.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Then what do you say about the Bute vs Andrade count?
> Anyway: Biggest robberies I know happend in america. It doesnt get worse then Lennox vs Holyfield or Rios vs Abril.
> 
> Or Molina vs Kirkland`It doesnt get worse then that. Or Botha vs SBW?
> ...


Yeah, if you actually look at a lot of the close calls of late in Germany, especially involving British fighters, there were no 'robberies', even Macklin I don't think was shafted, he just faded down the stretch, and the new worst place for judging for us is now Italy or Argentina! Though you do have Helenius-Chisora, on a Sauerland card, but that was in Finland. I've heard numerous bad things about the judging in Serbia/Montenegro as well


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

It was Mayweather vs Chavez.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Yeah, if you actually look at a lot of the close calls of late in Germany, especially involving British fighters, there were no 'robberies', even Macklin I don't think was shafted, he just faded down the stretch, and the new worst place for judging for us is now Italy or Argentina! Though you do have Helenius-Chisora, on a Sauerland card, but that was in Finland. I've heard numerous bad things about the judging in Serbia/Montenegro as well


Biggest robbery wich happend in germany in the last years was probably Huck vs Lebedev. And even that doesnt come close to Abril vs Rios or Scott vs Glazkov. And that one robbery on the GGG vs Macklin undercard was pretty bad too.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Watch this shit.
Mayweather vs Chavez:




Nothing gets worse then that. Nothing.

First the ref doesnt call two obvious knockdowns and on top of that he helps Mayweather up after the second knockdown.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Zbik vs Chavez was a robbery?

Wasn't outright dominance but Jr won that match at least by 115-113. Zbik barely sat down on his punches and should have kept it on the outside where Jr is a lot more inept there but Jr got through with the more harder body hits and as opposed to the hand speed and feather hits from Zbik.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Zbik vs Chavez was a robbery?
> 
> Wasn't outright dominance but Jr won that match at least by 115-113. Zbik barely sat down on his punches and should have kept it on the outside where Jr is a lot more inept there but Jr got through with the more harder body hits and as opposed to the hand speed and feather hits from Zbik.


It was a close fight. Not a robbery. Zbik himself said he knew he couldnt win a close fight although he was the champion. It is a question how you score the fight. I think Zbik outlanded Chavez by more than 100 punches and he also threw more punches. So you could think this fight would be too Close to take the belt away from the champion.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Rorschach said:


> Keep your shit Alt abuse to the Lounge or it's getting zapped...


Tbf I think it's one of the better alts on here, in fact I'd go as far as to say it's almost as good as Hodor :conf


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Watch Towers-Toney.


The referee in that fight was Austrian. Look it up.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Zbik vs Chavez was a robbery?
> 
> Wasn't outright dominance but Jr won that match at least by 115-113. Zbik barely sat down on his punches and should have kept it on the outside where Jr is a lot more inept there but Jr got through with the more harder body hits and as opposed to the hand speed and feather hits from Zbik.


It was a home town decision.
Robbery? No but Chavez won that fight because it was held in texas. Not because he was better. Zbik was the "champion" and Chavez certainly did not enough to take the belt from the champion.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> The referee in that fight was Austrian. Look it up.


HUh? Still clearly helping Towers? So what the hell is teh difference if he is austrian or english?


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Berliner said:


> HUh? Still clearly helping Towers? So what the hell is teh difference if he is austrian or english?


Because people were saying that British referees help their fighters get up like Germans do.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> Because people were saying that British referees help their fighters get up like Germans do.


We talked about Referees in general. It doesnt matter if he is german or not. And wasnt the ref of Ottke-Reid english? ( I am not sure now). If you get an austrian ref to help your fighter or if you get an english. I dont see a difference.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> It was a home town decision.
> Robbery? No but Chavez won that fight because it was held in texas. Not because he was better. Zbik was the "champion" and *Chavez certainly did not enough to take the belt from the champion*.


Explain to me the relevance of one person being the "champion"? Do you mean to say that a judge's scorecard should take in to account who is the champion and who is the challenger?

Tell me more about how that works. I always thought -- in the name of fairness -- that the fight should be scored with a blind eye to the fighters' status as champion or challenger. But now you're telling me that a fighter's status as champion should be factored in to a scorecard somehow. Tell me more about how this works, Lucky Luke.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Explain to me the relevance of one person being the "champion"? Do you mean to say that a judge's scorecard should take in to account who is the champion and who is the challenger?


In almost every fight the champion gets the decision in a close fight. It is how it is. Zbik-Chavez was a fight wich could have gone either way. Chavez won because he was a mexican fighting in Texas. It is amlost not possible to win a Close fight against a mexican in Texas.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Explain to me the relevance of one person being the "champion"? Do you mean to say that a judge's scorecard should take in to account who is the champion and who is the challenger?
> 
> Tell me more about how that works. I always thought -- in the name of fairness -- that the fight should be scored with a blind eye to the fighters' status as champion or challenger. But now you're telling me that a fighter's status as champion should be factored in to a scorecard somehow. Tell me more about how this works, Lucky Luke.


Unwritten rule in boxing.
You never heard the sentence "the challenger has to take the belt from the champion."?

Chavez dindt do that. Plain and simple.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Berliner said:


> It was a close fight. Not a robbery. Zbik himself said he knew he couldnt win a close fight although he was the champion. It is a question how you score the fight. I think Zbik outlanded Chavez by more than 100 punches and he also threw more punches. So you could think this fight would be too Close to take the belt away from the champion.


It has nothing to do with being a champion, he didn't throw enough clean punches, and got tagged by Chavez's body shots despite his clumsy footwork, you would be in the minority to believe Zbik even deserved that fight, I could of at least understood a draw but even that would be pushing it. Being generous to Chavez would give him 116-112.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Unwritten rule in boxing.
> You never heard the sentence "the challenger has to take the belt from the champion."?
> 
> Chavez dindt do that. Plain and simple.


Well no point going on about unofficial rules when rules are rules,the issue here was that it was clear enough that he won, go back to the RBR and you will find most scored it 116-112, or 115-113.



Berliner said:


> It was a close fight. Not a robbery. Zbik himself said he knew he couldnt win a close fight although he was the champion. It is a question how you score the fight. I think Zbik outlanded Chavez by more than 100 punches and he also threw more punches. So you could think this fight would be too Close to take the belt away from the champion.


Who says he didn't do enough, Roy Jones even as critical as he was of Chavez had it clear enough for him, he didn't throw enough clean punches, and got tagged by Chavez's body shots despite his clumsy footwork, you would be in the minority to believe Zbik even deserved that fight, I could of at least understood a draw but even that would be pushing it. Being generous to Chavez would give him 116-112.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

del boy :war


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> The problem was it was clear enough that he won, go back to the RBR and you will find most scored it 116-112, or 115-113.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being a champion, he didn't throw enough clean punches, and got tagged by Chavez's body shots despite his clumsy footwork, you would be in the minority to believe Zbik even deserved that fight, I could of at least understood a draw but even that would be pushing it. Being generous to Chavez would give him 116-112.


How that?
Zbik landed more jabs. He landed more power punches too by a wide margin.
Zbik outlanded Chaves 90% of the fight. And I dont believe that story that Chavez impressed the judges with his punching power. Because he coulndt hurt Zbik in that fight.

Zbik landed more then 50% of his power punches. Sry you dont win a fight like this.

PS: You just said Zbik dindt land enough clean punches? He landed more clean punches then Chavez. Thats for sure.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> It has nothing to do with being a champion, he didn't throw enough clean punches, and got tagged by Chavez's body shots despite his clumsy footwork, you would be in the minority to believe Zbik even deserved that fight, I could of at least understood a draw but even that would be pushing it. Being generous to Chavez would give him 116-112.


It was a Close fight. Chavez won because he was the home fighter. You can be sure Zbik would have won as the home fighter. It was funny. American TV gave Chavez rounds although he clearly didnt deserve the round. And Zbik was even backing up Chavez at times and he wasnt "running".Zbik outlanded Chavez by more than 140 punches and threw more punches. I dont see a Problem to have Zbik winning the fight. I had him winning by one round. If you look at the fight you will see that many rounds were very close.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You also say Zbik didnt land enough clean punches. He landed many clean punches because Chavez likes to block punches with his face.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You also say Zbik didnt land enough clean punches. He landed many clean punches because Chavez likes to block punches with his face.


Which aren't slaps, Zbik would throw quick flurries with little effect only to get hit with a hard right shovel to the body having him wince each time he caught one. By the ten Chavez was inside throwing both left and right uppercuts snapping his head back.

By the 11th he was in retreats trying to catch some air and get some space from the body shots he was eating, it took its toll with him breathing through his mouth. Apart from a few desperate right hands, he couldn't stop the body attack and could only push down on Jr's head which he was warned for early in the fight.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> How that?
> Zbik landed more jabs. He landed more power punches too by a wide margin.
> Zbik outlanded Chaves 90% of the fight. And I dont believe that story that Chavez impressed the judges with his punching power. Because he coulndt hurt Zbik in that fight.
> 
> ...


Read my reply below, by the care to show me which rounds he backed Chavez up? Apart from the 2nd round where Zbik was going with the quick jab, he wasn't sitting down on his punches and by the 5th was being bullied around the ring while Chavez shouldered him and was snapping the hook to the body. You must of been watching another fight because the body shots had Zbik wincing like hell and by the time it was the 10th he was breathing through his mouth wide.

Quantity went to Zbik, Quality went to Chavez which is what mattered in the end.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Did you see Chisora's last fight?


I heard he fought like a fat bum. I clearly discount it because he was not at all motivated.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> del boy :war


This guy is an uncle Tom.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, how can we see this fight in the USA? Legally of course...........


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

Wordup said:


> Tbf


heh heh heh


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this one - hopefully Chisora wins and wins well.



Laughing Bruno said:


> heh heh heh


Hey man.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Malik sharing his love of cigars at the press conference.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> Malik sharing his love of cigars at the press conference.


No wonder his stamina has shit.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No wonder his stamina has shit.


Part of his training camp is whiskey and cigars, its a well known fact.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Part of his training camp is whiskey and cigars, its a well known fact.


:horse


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Weights: Chisora 242, Scott 232.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> Weights: Chisora 242, Scott 232.


Chisora being 242 is enough reason for me to bet on him.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

7 hours until Scott leaves the ring on a stretcher...


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> :horse


:lol: I'm making a note of this emoticon usage in the psychological profile I have of you (don't worry, I have one on everybody).


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

RUSKULL said:


> Hey, how can we see this fight in the USA? Legally of course...........


Looking for the same....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see this fight. Time t get some sleep after I bang the wifey. Ta ta.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

What time does this start? About 10pm?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> What time does this start? About 10pm?


20:00 BST (london time)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think you can see the fight in the states without boxnation (if you can get box Nation).


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

1 hour left :ibutt


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> 1 hour left :ibutt


Until the card starts or the main event? I didn't think the main event would start for another 2 or 3 hours. Chudynov is on the undercard i would like to see that.

edit - i didn't look above, ignore me.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mendy just got robbed against Dmitry Chudinov fight ended in a draw.
Not the worst robbery ever but Mendy should have gotten the edge.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a good test for Dereck Chisora.

Malik Scott has skills but has had a few injuries and also Managerial problems - which kept him away for a few years.

Could be a snoozer of a fight, as Malik is pretty defence minded. But, this is a tricky assignment for 'Del Boy'. He needs to keep busy and pushing the action, if he stands off - he'll get picked off.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

WelshDevilRob said:


> This is a good test for Malik Scott.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Gsora gonna send that ameribum on his way


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

If Chisora loses tonight, then it's pretty much over for him.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

True that  @EuroBot


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think I favor Malik. I was initially leaning towards Chisora but I think Malik will be too strong when Chisora gets inside, as good as his head movement is, and dominate the outside. Once he gets inside he loads up a bit too much, good body puncher but he's a bit wide and I think Malik is accustomed to looking out for punches at that angle.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Reckon Chisora in a 'close but clear' UD.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

My fear with chisora is he doesnt seem to have punching technique. There is no kinetic chain - its just wild swinging and he still has no power. Hope he proves me wrong and wins.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> My fear with chisora is he doesnt seem to have punching technique. There is no kinetic chain - its just wild swinging and he still has no power. Hope he proves me wrong and wins.


Yes I think that's is one of the reasons he doesn't have great power (not saying he would be a huge puncher even with the right technique) most of his punches are just arm punches where he swing wildly but as you've said no kinetic chain he doesn't get power from his legs and not even a lot of power from his upper body


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

If Chisora vs Scott goes the distance and its close then you know its only going to one fighter. I just hope its not as dull and useless, as Froch vs Dirrell where one man was clueless, and limited, and the other was running like a chicken.

We have got to remember that Malik Scott is 32, and his best win is over the disappointing Bowie Tupou. This is his 36th fight and he's fought a string of nobodies, in backwaters, and his power makes him the Heavyweight version of Paulie Malignaggi.

On the other side we have the erratic "Del Boy", a fighter that could sleep-walk his way to a points loss.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Expected to start in half hour, can see an SD leaving some people unhappy.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

So, I guess no availability in the USA? Wow, boxing sucks now. Finally a decent HW matchup & Showtime, HBO and even ESPN can't be bothered to air it........


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

When this fight was first announced i thought Scott would have this clear. I now see it 50/50 down the line, my view that Scott is the better boxer remains but Chisora's attitude has forced me to rethink somewhat. Never have i seen Chisora look so focused, in shape and ready to throw punches for a full 12 rounds. If there is one thing i think Scott lacks other than power it is activity, this was evident in the 3 rounds he gifted Glazkov and this could be a real problem for him here. I favour Scott to win a 7-5 decision but i wouldnt be all that shocked if Chisora's grit, determination, heart and activity carry him home and swamp Scott's superior skills, in this case expect Chisora to win on the cards, Scott cannot afford to allow this to be close like he did against Glazkov or he will find himself going home without the win again.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Im sure you can find it somewhere. If they dont even show it in your country its your only option


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not sure how anyone can't like Malik Scott.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

I nailed it!!!


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh, and Scott by UD or late TKO.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

here we go


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

No idea how this goes. I will say Chisora as Im a Brit


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Horrific entrance music.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Malik Scott is in the ring sporting some ugly fuscia purple robe thing, Chisora coming out now with his usual bandit Union Jack bandana...........


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Scott by ko


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

1st round to Gsora


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wat the fuck.

It got changed to 10 rounds.

Fuck you Scott


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Close round, I'll give it to Scott for accuracy.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Why is it only 10 rounds?


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Scott is beating Chisora to the punch, making Derek miss will telegraphed punches.

Another round for Mailk.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

y is this 10 when there is a belt on the line? LOL


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> y is this 10 when there is a belt on the line? LOL


Scott is am American Heavyweight.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Malik is picking him apart at this point......3 rounds in the bag for Scott.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> y is this 10 when there is a belt on the line? LOL


because an American heavyweight is involved


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

LFC_Rambo said:


> Scott is am American Heavyweight.


:conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

4th was all Delboy


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously next time Scott is in England and lets a 12 rounder become a 10 rounder again I'll throw rotten tomatoes on him.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Derek doing a bit better here in the 4th, turning it into a brawl. Nice bodywork from Chisora so far.

Chisora finally wins a clear round


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :conf


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

3-1 Scott, 1st was close


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

LFC_Rambo said:


>


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

scott winning so far


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

5th to Scott


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Bajingo said:


>


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

5th was close but only because Chisora landed a couple of haymakers. Activity level was all Scott though. Scott round


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Sloppy ass fight but good action


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott gonna need do something huge soon he ain't getting anything on the cards otherwise.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt

YES YES YES


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

...what?


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

WAR GSORA!!!!


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

wtf!!!!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Scott fucking deserved that for getting it changed to 10 rounds


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

The Ameribum exposed!!


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy shit! Chisora lands a sloppy haymaker & Scott goes down, misreads the count & gets waved off by the ref!!!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

What an idiot


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Where is this being broadcast ?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

What a tit.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

What just happened? 

Scott looked fine, why didn't he get up in time??


Oh, well I: :rofl :rofl


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

terrible stoppage


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Fucking terrible...unreal, what a joke.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> What just happened?
> 
> Scott looked fine, why didn't he get up in time??
> 
> Oh, well I: :rofl :rofl


He's a moron :rofl

Should have gotten up at 8


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Glass heads exist


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Well lots of Brits will be buying free drinks for that ref........stopped it early.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Horrible stoppage. I had Chisora 1 round up with the 10-8 round this would have been but this is a bad ending to the fight


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Bum


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Another horrendous stoppage at a Frank Warren show.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

He is a moron for waiting but he was up at 9.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

The fuck? I really enjoyed watching Scott box.
There best be a rematch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That was all the ref's fault. Taking an 8 and getting up right after 9 is absolutely standard in boxing.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

But why won't Ward fight in England...lol, no idea, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What BULLSHIT!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Scott by decision



Nevermind. Apparently the fight is already over.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> But why won't Ward fight in England...lol, no idea, what could possibly go wrong?


^Quoted for truth... lol


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott classy for not punching that sheet ref in the face, he was up at 9


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

EuroBot said:


> Another horrendous stoppage at a Frank Warren show.


Scott was the stupid one, if you aren't hurt you should get up earlier and not take the risk of being out counted.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott should have gone up at 8. Why did he wait so long? Was losing anyway.
Chisora wasnt even able to knock down a one armed Helenius with a torn shoulder.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh shit it wasnt misstimed. he was off the floor by 9


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bunce cocking up like a royal prick.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

"That was slo motion no no no that was slow mothion" "No that was real time" " but but but no nooo" :rofl


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Scott was winning until the awful stoppage. So many blind idiots in this thread.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Scott you fucking tool. Just came for his paycheck.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck Scott! I was rooting for Delboy anyway, I just thought Scott would outbox him. Everyone was on Scott's dick because of his last fight. Another shit American heavyweight. And no, I am not British. I am American, but our heavyweights these days suck balls.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like Scott & Chisora are about to suck eachother prick


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Scott was well ahead on any serious card...........he was up at 9 also.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice to see that Scott is humble about it.

Also I'm not saying the stoppage wasn't stupid, it was pretty bad.
But Scott should have gotten up way earlier, don't try to get up at 9 unless you really need every second of rest.
He should have gotten up at 8.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

LFC_Rambo said:


>


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That was all the ref's fault. Taking an 8 and getting up right after 9 is absolutely standard in boxing.


Agreed :good.
I'm pissed off I really wanted to see the fight play out.
I'm British and that pissed me off


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, Scott was ahead by a comfortable margin. Delboy sucks, he got lucky literally swinging for the fences & the ref gifted him a KO.........


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Warren or Arum you can kill one & get away w/it... GO


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

EuroBot said:


> Scott was winning until the awful stoppage. So many blind idiots in this thread.


No he wasnt. You dont win fight like that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol you guys need to get real. If you stand up at 9. You are in danger to get counted out. This isnt hard to understand. And Scott wasnt winning anyway. Especially not after the 10:8 round.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

EuroBot said:


> Scott was winning until the awful stoppage. So many blind idiots in this thread.


Ok I'm biased but still 1 round Chisora, 2 Scott, 3 Scott, 4Chisora: 2-2, 5 probably Scott, 6 10-8 Chisora. It was even


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know what Scott was thinking, total stupidity and he doesn't even seem to care


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bottom line he was up and clearly not hurt, it was stupid as fuck.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Nice to see that Scott is humble about it.
> 
> Also I'm not saying the stoppage wasn't stupid, it was pretty bad.
> But Scott should have gotten up way earlier, don't try to get up at 9 unless you really need every second of rest.
> He should have gotten up at 8.


I agree with this as well.
He should have got up at 8


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Scott should have gone up at 8. Why did he wait so long? Was losing anyway.
> Chisora wasnt even able to knock down a one armed Helenius with a torn shoulder.


What fight were you watching? Please explain the clear rounds for Delboy

Maybe the first since it was close, but the only other round was the 4th


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Scott must be worried Warren keeps his cheque, another American bum.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

The ref used it as an opportunity to gift the hometown fighter. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

only in britain


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No he wasnt. You dont win fight like that.


Like what? He was landing more and the more meaningful shots...how do you win then? Chisora did well in the 4th, and obviously the last round, which other round did he win?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Warren or Arum you can kill one & get away w/it... GO


easy. Arum...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> lol you guys need to get real. If you stand up at 9. You are in danger to get counted out. This isnt hard to understand. And Scott wasnt winning anyway. Especially not after the 10:8 round.


he had enough rounds to win the fight back.

yeah he shouldnt of left it that late....but it hadnt finished. the count was waved. it was more like oyle was trying to proove a point then officiate a match.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Stop blaming fighters when refs fuck up.

You have to be up by the count of 10. 

Scott was up at 9. 

9 is smaller than 10. 

9 comes before 10

10-9=1

8>9>10

Anyone blaming Scott rather than the ref for this is a disgrace. If the referee cannot comprehend the existence of the number 9 between 8 and 10, that is not Scott's problem.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Most people are claiming Malik is very humble. 

But for me, I think he showed a lack of heart. Both during the knockdown and his post fight interview. It seems he's got what he came for and that was the paycheck. Really disappointed in Scott.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

British Boxing is such a joke. Between the flurry against the ropes stoppages and this how or why would anyone watch that crap? :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Agreed :good.
> I'm pissed off I really wanted to see the fight play out.
> I'm British and that pissed me off


Yeah I would have been happy to see Chisora win and get back on track legitimately but it wasn't allowed to happen.

Malik is good circling behind his jab but backs into the ropes far too often and isn't too dynamic while doing so, he can't set his feet to punch.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

RUSKULL said:


> What fight were you watching? Please explain the clear rounds for Delboy
> 
> Maybe the first since it was close, but the only other round was the 4th


Yeah that are allready 4 points for Chisora. And I dont like Scotts style at all. Way too much ropes and clinching.

If Scott was all fine he should have gone up earlier. If you stand up at 9 seconds you are up at probably 9,5 seconds. Sorry but Scott only has himself to blame. If he was fine he should have got up earlier. If not...well then he was fucked anyway.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Scott classy for not punching that sheet ref in the face, he was up at 9


Didn't see the fight.

However, from what I'm reading, Scott got legitimately KD'd and then...

a) was unable to make the count and got counted out.

b) was quite able to make the count but chose to cut it too close.

c) had had enough and used the KD as the point to quit.

Which ?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> Stop blaming fighters when refs fuck up.
> 
> You have to be up by the count of 10.
> 
> ...


He was not up at 9! He started to get up AT 9! Big difference. He was probably up at something around 9,5... Seriously: The ref dindt do a good job but Scott fucked up too.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Most people are claiming Malik is very humble.
> 
> But for me, I think he showed a lack of heart. Both during the knockdown and his post fight interview. It seems he's got what he came for and that was the paycheck. Really disappointed in Scott.


True.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Malik is old enough and ugly enough to have taken a step up BY NOW, if he was good enough he would have done ALREADY. Dereck is going to explode all over this over protected Yank.


Yep I know. I know.:happy


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I would have been happy to see Chisora win and get back on track legitimately but it wasn't allowed to happen.
> 
> Malik is good circling behind his jab but backs into the ropes far too often and isn't too dynamic while doing so, he can't set his feet to punch.


Thats true man, I just wanted to see a good fight arrive at its natural conclusion. 
I really like Chisora I know he can be a dick at times but he's entertaining and an interesting character.
Agreed on Scott, its probably why he lacks power.
He doesnt seem to twist his body into his punches so there is no torque there.
Hence why he lacks power I think


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> Stop blaming fighters when refs fuck up.
> 
> You have to be up by the count of 10.
> 
> ...


Your boy was brutally knocked out. I picked it. You are a sore loser at least Malik isn't.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He was not up at 9! He started to get up AT 9! Big difference. He was probably up at something around 9,5... Seriously: The ref dindt do a good job but Scott fucked up too.


9.5 is still less than 10


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

zxcvbnm said:


> Stop blaming fighters when refs fuck up.
> 
> You have to be up by the count of 10.
> 
> ...


You were doing ok at the math for a while there.:yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Thats true man, I just wanted to see a good fight arrive at its natural conclusion.
> I really like Chisora I know he can be a dick at times but he's entertaining and an interesting character.
> Agreed on Scott, its probably why he lacks power.
> He doesnt seem to twist his body into his punches so there is no torque there.
> Hence why he lacks power I think


Yeah, he landed some nice uppercuts but he's too busy shuffling backwards at times to pivot right.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> 9.5 is still less than 10


As I said: Bad stoppage but Scott failed too. Shouldnt have made it that close. But getting knocked down against Chisora is quite an achievement. Chisora is only able to knock bums out.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> 9.5 is still less than 10


The closest integer to 9.5 is 10, the count is done in integers.

Scott was stupid for standing up at 9 as the away fighter, the ref didn't handle it brilliantly but he should have got up earlier.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Didn't see the fight.
> 
> However, from what I'm reading, Scott got legitimately KD'd and then...
> 
> ...


B. I think he was tired it he didn't stand up because he wanted to rest and stood up too late. I'm a Chisora fanboy and I just say he would have lost the fight would have been even after this round (if some of the judges didn't even fuck up and gave Chisora some hometown rounds which isn't unlikely but let's judge fair) and he was tired that was obvious I think he was tired and would have had enough energy left for winning 1-2 rounds if he fought smart so the best thing he could have hoped for was a draw but it is more likely that Chisora would have won a close fight but not a SD it would have been a clear but close UD. But that's just theoritcal of course and who knows what would have happened


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FUCK SAKE I MISSED THE FIGHT! 

I know it was a premature count, but how did the fight go in general?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

The stoppage was bullshit. However, getting up at 9 shows that there is something wrong with Scott; either he was genuinely hurt by a glancing blow (a la Price) or he has a glass heart/glass brain. I think it was clear by the round of the stoppage he was gassing and not looking half as slick. I honestly think Del Boy would have stopped him or claimed a UD. Even in the first half of the fight, before Scott gassed, Del Boy was still well in it.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> FUCK SAKE I MISSED THE FIGHT!
> 
> I know it was a premature count, but how did the fight go in general?


Quite scappy, wanted to know who was going to take control though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Elliot said:


> The closest integer to 9.5 is 10, the count is done in integers.
> 
> Scott was stupid for standing up at 9 as the away fighter, the ref didn't handle it brilliantly but he should have got up earlier.


There is really nothing more to add.
Scott was not up at 9. He started to get up at 9. Wich means he was probably up at something around 9,5.

Scott failed big time there. You would guess that a guy with over 30 pro fights and 32 years old would know better.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> FUCK SAKE I MISSED THE FIGHT!
> 
> I know it was a premature count, but how did the fight go in general?


1st close I gave it to Chisora but some to Scott, 2 Scott, 3rd Scott, 4th clearly to Chisora, 5th Scott, 6th better from Chisora he was probably winning and then the KD. Scott was landing some uppercuts and moving well Chisora was pressing forward taking most shots on the gloves but some got through he just lost some rounds because he didn't throw enough he landed the harder shots but was hardly punching he then started landing good body shots on Scott who looked a little bit tired after the 4th not exhausted but a little bit less fit. A lot of clinching Scott was tying Chisora up almost every round while they were in the clinch Chisora threw some arm punches to the body and some uppercuts the ref waited pretty long to seperate them


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

And you wonder why Euro boxing is so frowned upon?


It's amazing to me that the ref will let Price take a brutal hammering, turn away from the foe, only to get an 8 count.

Then in Britain the ref gives Scott no benefit of the doubt whatsoever and calls it off when he clearly is up before 10:lol: I'm not mad though, Del is my fave HW :happy:happy:happy Huge win


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And you wonder why Euro boxing is so frowned upon?
> 
> It's amazing to me that the ref will let Price take a brutal hammering, turn away from the foe, only to get an 8 count.
> 
> Then in Britain the ref gives Scott no benefit of the doubt whatsoever and calls it off when he clearly is up before 10:lol: I'm not mad though, Del is my fave HW :happy:happy:happy Huge win


 The deal is. Scott isnt CLEARLY up before 10. Because he stands up AT 9! So when is he Standing? At 9.5? Or 10? Look at the Count. Scott only has to blame himself.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And you wonder why Euro boxing is so frowned upon?
> 
> It's amazing to me that the ref will let Price take a brutal hammering, turn away from the foe, only to get an 8 count.
> 
> Then in Britain the ref gives Scott no benefit of the doubt whatsoever and calls it off when he clearly is up before 10:lol: I'm not mad though, Del is my fave HW :happy:happy:happy Huge win


Not as bad as Butes count against Andrade. Thats for sure.
Nothing is worse then that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not as bad as Butes count against Andrade. Thats for sure.
> Nothing is worse then that.


Bute was up even before Scott was :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The deal is. Scott isnt CLEARLY up before 10. Because he stands up AT 9! So when is he Standing? At 9.5? Or 10? Look at the Count. Scott only has to blame himself.


Standing up at 9 is beating a 10 count. Slap yourself.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Bute was up even before Scott was :deal


Yeah in a 20 seconds count.:lol:
Stop acting like this stuff is a national thing. Because its not.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Standing up at 9 is beating a 10 count. Slap yourself.


He was not up at 9. He started to get up at 9. Wich means he was up at something around 9,5...The ref did a poor job. But Scott failed too.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Standing up at 9 is beating a 10 count. Slap yourself.


 Damn you are stuipid. If you stand up at 9! It doesnt mean you are up before 10. Use your brain man! It takes time to stand up you know?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah in a 20 seconds count.:lol:
> Stop acting like this stuff is a national thing. Because its not.


It isn't? So why this thread? And I'm not even American :lol:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?12509-Got-to-love-Butthurt-Americans


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

​


Berliner said:


> Damn you are stuipid. If you stand up at 9! It doesnt mean you are up before 10. Use your brain man! It takes time to stand up you know?


I feel like this is some sort of cosmic intellectual level not yet reached aside from apparently, me. So thanks for the compliment.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It isn't? So why this thread? And I'm not even American :lol:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?12509-Got-to-love-Butthurt-Americans


I mean bad counts ect...it happens everywhere.
Its not restricted to some nations.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I feel like this is some sort of cosmic intellectual level not yet reached aside from apparently, me. So thanks for the compliment.


So again. Does Standing up takes time or not. Because you said Standing up at 9 means you make the count. Just false and not true.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So again. Does Standing up takes time or not. Because you said Standing up at 9 means you make the count. Just false and not true.


You've beaten the count if you're up before 10.

The rest is up to the ref's discretion, and he made a judgement call unfavorably.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You've beaten the count if you're up before 10.
> 
> The rest is up to the ref's discretion, and he made a judgement call unfavorably.


You didnt answer the question. You say if you stand up at 9 your beat the count. Not counting in the time you need to stand up lol. Scott stood up at 9. He needed time for it. So he was up at 9.5 or 10. And not 100% before 10. Last post for me. It seems that you dont even know that it Needs time to stand up. And you cant be suprised that you are counted out if you stand up at 9. Seen it many times. But maybe it is the first time for you.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You didnt answer the question. You say if you stand up at 9 your beat the count. Not counting in the time you need to stand up lol. Scott stood up at 9. He needed time for it. So he was up at 9.5 or 10. And not 100% before 10. Last post for me. It seems that you dont even know that it Needs time to stand up. And you cant be suprised that you are counted out if you stand up at 9. Seen it many times. But maybe it is the first time for you.


So just because you've seen it many times you agree that it's the right call atsch


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

The ref should have allowed the fight to continue but Scott left it to chance by deciding to begin standing up when the ref counted 9. I can't see why scott didn't get up earlier but noticed his head was a bit scrambled and he wasn't concentrating properly.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So just because you've seen it many times you agree that it's the right call atsch


It is in the Hand of the ref to stop the fight. He can do it because it is in the rules. Because in the act of rising you are still not "ready" to go. Maybe the ref should have let it go on. But Scott cant expect that he isnt counted out when he is Standing up at 9. I dont see the bad mistake you see. But again it seems that you think Standing up at 9 means you make the Count. Thats what you said wich is just false. In this specific case the ref didnt made a mistake at all.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dendy said:


> The ref should have allowed the fight to continue but Scott left it to chance by deciding to begin standing up when the ref counted 9. I can't see why scott didn't get up earlier but noticed his head was a bit scrambled and he wasn't concentrating properly.


He could have let it go on. But you really cant expect that you are not counted out when you stand up at 9. Scoot gave the ref the right to stop him. Stuipid mistake. Scott was even looking away from the ref when he counted 8.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It is in the Hand of the ref to stop the fight. He can do it because it is in the rules. Because in the act of rising you are still not "ready" to go. Maybe the ref should have let it go on. But Scott cant expect that he isnt counted out when he is Standing up at 9. I dont see the bad mistake you see. But again it seems that you think Standing up at 9 means you make the Count. Thats what you said wich is just false. In this specific case the ref didnt made a mistake at all.


Of course he made a mistake. Scott beat the 10 count. Then it was waved off. Compare it to the ref letting Price take a beating in the corner without waving it off even when Price turned away :lol: Then you know who the home fighter is.

Even the Brits see this, why can't you?


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Beginning to stand up at 9 is not a definite way of beating a 10 count. There is no such thing as a 9.5 count so it has to be said that he was up at 10 and therefore counted out. The ref could have given him the benefit of the doubt, equally the ref has every right not to. Malik is as much to blame as anybody here.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It was a bullshit stoppage. Even if you want to pedantically argue that Scott wasn't up at 10, who gives a fuck? How often do you see a referee give a fighter over 10 seconds to recover? It's hardly uncommon because referees, rightly, aren't strict about the 10 count rule.

Be pedantic about whether it was 9, 9 1/2 or 10, it doesn't really matter. Scott should have been allowed to fight on.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He could have let it go on. But you really cant expect that you are not counted out when you stand up at 9. Scoot gave the ref the right to stop him. Stuipid mistake. Scott was even looking away from the ref when he counted 8.


I agree:deal


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Jack said:


> It was a bullshit stoppage. Even if you want to pedantically argue that Scott wasn't up at 10, who gives a fuck? How often do you see a referee give a fighter over 10 seconds to recover? It's hardly uncommon because referees, rightly, aren't strict about the 10 count rule.
> 
> Be pedantic about whether it was 9, 9 1/2 or 10, it doesn't really matter. Scott should have been allowed to fight on.


Absolutely: knocking Malik Scott down for 10 seconds isn't enough. It's MALIK SCOTT and he deserves at least a minute and an ice-cream.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> It was a bullshit stoppage. Even if you want to pedantically argue that Scott wasn't up at 10, who gives a fuck? How often do you see a referee give a fighter over 10 seconds to recover? It's hardly uncommon because referees, rightly, aren't strict about the 10 count rule.
> 
> Be pedantic about whether it was 9, 9 1/2 or 10, it doesn't really matter. Scott should have been allowed to fight on.


He could have gave Scott more time because he wasnt hurt bad. But Scott wasnt the home fighter so he really cant expect to not get counted out by Standing up at 9. Because at that Moment it really gets Close to the 10 Count. And even if Scott was Standing at 10. People Forget that the ref still has to ask the fighter if he can go on and Scott has to give a Signal that hecan go on.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> There is really nothing more to add.
> Scott was not up at 9. He started to get up at 9. Wich means he was probably up at something around 9,5.
> 
> Scott failed big time there. You would guess that a guy with over 30 pro fights and 32 years old would know better.


So being up at 9.5 doesn't count?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Jack said:


> It was a bullshit stoppage. Even if you want to pedantically argue that Scott wasn't up at 10, who gives a fuck? How often do you see a referee give a fighter over 10 seconds to recover? It's hardly uncommon because referees, rightly, aren't strict about the 10 count rule.
> 
> Be pedantic about whether it was 9, 9 1/2 or 10, it doesn't really matter. Scott should have been allowed to fight on.


Respect to you Jack, and the the other Brit's who have demonstrated common sense, it's appreciated.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> So being up at 9.5 doesn't count?


Watch the video again. He is down for a whole ten seconds. His left arm touches down first, and then his right arm follows giving the impression that he was up at 9.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

CCR said:


> Watch the video again. He is down for a whole ten seconds. His left arm touches down first, and then his right arm follows giving the impression that he was up at 9.


Cool story, but dude I watched it live and I've watched it multiple times since then, and it's a terrible stoppage.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, just watched it. Good fight: 57-56 in favor of Chisora, but round 2 was hard to score it was a close round and I could've seen it go to either fighter. I thought Scott did just enough to win it, though. Holy hell, Chisora was killing Scott with the body shots in round 4. Scott was done after that round. Chisora would've won it regardless. Scott couldn't take the constant pressure and body shots. Hell of a job done by G-isora. Oh, and the knockdown was from a perfectly legal punch to the ear/side of Scott's head. It was an equilibrium buster.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, just watched it. Good fight: 57-56 in favor of Chisora, but round 2 was hard to score it was a close round and I could've seen it go to either fighter. I thought Scott did just enough to win it, though. Holy hell, Chisora was killing Scott with the body shots in round 4. Scott was done after that round. Chisora would've won it regardless. Scott couldn't take the constant pressure and body shots. Hell of a job done by G-isora. Oh, and the knockdown was from a perfectly legal punch to the ear/side of Scott's head. It was an equilibrium buster.


Scott busted his ass in the 5th, so how do you figure the 4th ended Scott and he was done etc? That makes no sense at all, even though I agree Chisora did a great job and it sucks or him too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Scott busted his ass in the 5th, so how do you figure the 4th ended Scott and he was done etc? That makes no sense at all, even though I agree Chisora did a great job and it sucks or him too.


It looked more like Chisora was just conserving strength in the 5th to unleash the fury in the 6th. I felt like Chisora was fighting ever other round. Scott was done by the fourth. He didn't dominate the 5th. It looked more like Chisora was just putting the breaks on for a round.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

Neither one these clowns is a threat to either Klitschko. If that telegraphed, winging, grazing punch was enough to put Mailk down just imagine what a flush right hand from Wladimir would do to him.


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree. The ref fucked it up for Chisora too by not giving him a chance at a clean KO.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Scott last night would of beaten Vitali Klitschko imo. He can do everything Byrd did and with a height and slight power advantage.

Vitali aint no h2h beast.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Who said anything about Vitali?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

dyna said:


> Who said anything about Vitali?


I did.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

RUSKULL said:


> I agree. The ref fucked it up for Chisora too by not giving him a chance at a clean KO.


Exactly.

Chisora lost a lot more than he won in this fight. He's the new Bradley.


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

CCR said:


> Watch the video again. He is down for a whole ten seconds. His left arm touches down first, and then his right arm follows giving the impression that he was up at 9.


Remember when Tyson beat Douglas?


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh dear :lol:

*Some of his recent threads:

Based On This, How Can Malik Scott Not Beat Chisora?:*http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=481520

*Vitali Will Duck Stiverne And Wlad Will Duck Povektin: *http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=479545

*Chisora fighting Malik Scott:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=478669

*Why is Wladimir Klitschko ducking the Black Murderer's Row?? History repeats itself?* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=478761 LOL

*Malik Scott up for Chisora:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=15431926#post15431926

*Former 38-0 HW Faruq Saleem Is BACK!!:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=475904 LOL

****The Malik Scott Appreciation, Hype & Discussion Thread!!***:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=462932

*Prison ATG Amir Mansour Fighting Jason Gavern Tonight, Watch Out Wlad:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=470234 LOL

*Malik Scott Calls Out Vitali - Is There Anyone Better Equipped To Defeat Him?:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=466132

*Malik Scott Is "Very Proud" Of Audley Harrison:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=462936

http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=462473

*Is there any HW not named Wlad that legitimately beats Malik Scott?* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=461599 LOL

Some of his earlier ones: 
*
Klitschkos Will Harm Their Legacy If They Refuse To Fight 33-0 Malik Scott:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=390801

*Klitschkos Quaking In Fear At Mere Thought Of Fighting 33-0 Malik Scott:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=391714
*
Is there anyone in boxing now who looks more "G" than 33-0 Malik Scott?: *http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=397680

*Malik Scott Heroically Reaches 34-0, Watch Out Klitschkos:* http://boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=411765

Best of it is this guy is supposedly meant to be british LOL Numerous alt account's on ESB too!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I always knew Scott is not that good. Nothing behind his skills.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

He hasn't even been back on here since the fight happened! :lol:


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> FUCK SAKE I MISSED THE FIGHT!
> 
> I know it was a premature count, but how did the fight go in general?


Some had it 3-2 scott, others had it other way round for Chizzy! Had he survived the 6th, a 10-8 round would have meant he woulda been 1 point down by that stage! Judging by how easily Chisora floored him he wudda got clocked again at some point too! Chisora was beginning to walk through him.

Ugly fight, like watching 2 cavemen go at it! Bit like the Haye one.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Some had it 3-2 scott, others had it other way round for Chizzy! Had he survived the 6th, a 10-8 round would have meant he woulda been 1 point down by that stage! Judging by how easily Chisora floored him he wudda got clocked again at some point too! Chisora was beginning to walk through him.
> 
> Ugly fight, like watching 2 cavemen go at it! Bit like the Haye one.


Dont blame Chisora. For teh ugly fight. Scott was on his bike all night long and was clinching many many times.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Respect to you Jack, and the the other Brit's who have demonstrated common sense, it's appreciated.


Reppin,I had money on Scott winning on points so no one wanted him to get up more than me,and I agree there is reason to feel aggrieved about the stoppage,but it was one of the worst errors of judgement I have seen from a boxer in recent years,right up there with "Grinning" Victor Ortiz hanging his chin out for Floyd.
You do not rise after 8.More so if you're not badly hurt.
Scott was gassing and that was practically a standing count as he wasn't hurt.
It was utterly imbecilic and a gamble he should never have taken.When it comes to the ref,I see both sides but Scott brought this on himself,and given I bet reasonably heavy( for me nowadays) I am disgusted by his conduct.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

My tuppence . . .

Neither side covered themselves in glory. Ref could and probably should have let the fight go on, but Scott should never have got himself into that position anyway by leaving it until after the 9 count to start rising.

Both were a pair of plonkers.


----------

